# need help for a friend



## jerseyhunter (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 2, 2018)

Women have no sense of humor.  I showed this to my wife and she suggested I see if your friend was looking for a room mate.  LOL
Gary


----------

